# Still Cant mount hard disks..



## skmpz (Oct 31, 2009)

i dont know what else to do..

i tried sysinstall mathod.. and also hal automount but nothing..
please help me i really need to mount the disks...

thx in advance..


----------



## robbak (Oct 31, 2009)

You would have to explain to me how sysinstall would be used to mount disks. And HAL is generally viewed as useless overcomplication.

Mounting disks is easy. To mount the ms-dos hard disk /dev/ad1s1 on /mnt use 
	
	



```
sudo mount -t msdosfs /dev/ad1s1 /mnt
```

What are you looking to do?


----------



## skmpz (Oct 31, 2009)

i used this...

```
# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ad2s1 bs=1k count=1
# fdisk -BI da1 #Initialize your new disk
# bsdlabel -B -w ad2s1 auto #Label it.
# bsdlabel -e ad2s1 # Edit the bsdlabel just created and add any partitions.
# mkdir -p /1
# newfs /dev/ad2s1 # Repeat this for every partition you created.
# mount /dev/ad2s1 /1 # Mount the partition(s)
# vi /etc/fstab # Add the appropriate entry/entries to your /etc/fstab.
```

and works somehow but its just a folder with more space .. i mean no desktop icons are available.. no icon in my computer.. just disk space in that folder..

even in that way i still don't know what should i put to /etc/fstab to load on any startup..


----------



## skmpz (Oct 31, 2009)

```
[root@*beep**beep**beep**beep*edup /usr/home/skmpz]# mount /dev/ad2s1 /hdisks/disk1/
[root@*beep**beep**beep**beep*edup /usr/home/skmpz]# disklabel ad2s1
# /dev/ad2s1:
8 partitions:
#        size   offset    fstype   [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
  a: 976770065       79    unused        0     0       
  c: 976770081       63    unused        0     0         # "raw" part, don't edit
partition a: partition extends past end of unit
partition c: partition extends past end of unit
disklabel: partition c doesn't start at 0!
disklabel: An incorrect partition c may cause problems for standard system utilities
```


----------



## Beastie (Oct 31, 2009)

When you edited the bsdlabel, what did you add/remove/modify. c represents the entire disk and should be left untouched.

Checking the already existing entries in /etc/fstab helps. It should be something like 
	
	



```
/dev/ad2s1a /1 ufs rw 0 0
```
But don't add anything to fstab, unless you are already able to mount it manually using mount(8).

What desktop environment are you using? Icons for HDDs will not magically appear unless they have been successfully auto/mounted and your DE has a desktop manager that supports HDD icons.


----------

